# Megan Elizabeth dead at age 28



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like this one happened / was announced 3-4 days ago. We clearly have a problem in our sport 😢









						Former Bodybuilder Megan Elizabeth Has Passed Away at 28 Years Old
					

The sport of bodybuilding has had many athletes tragically pass away recently. Megan Elizabeth has recently passed away at 28.




					generationiron.com


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2021)

And we are quick to judge someones cause of death before the body is even cold.  I will bet the bodybuilding lifestyle has nothing to do with the cause of death.  RIP


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 29, 2021)

R.I.P. 28 is far too young to die... Not even halfway to 60. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends at this time.



Flyingdragon said:


> And we are quick to judge someones cause of death before the body is even cold.  I will bet the bodybuilding lifestyle has nothing to do with the cause of death.  RIP


I won't speculate either way. But this summer has been a terrible time for the sport no matter how you slice it.


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeah, I saw this too. But since she hadn't competed in years, I kind of brushed it off.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> And we are quick to judge someones cause of death before the body is even cold.  I will bet the bodybuilding lifestyle has nothing to do with the cause of death.  RIP


It's possible; personally wouldn't place a bet one way or another. I'll wait to see if they release a cause of death report.

Either way it's concerning to see another death in our sport; regardless of the cause of death. 😢

She had a nice physique, and was clearly talented and loved what she did... even though she's been idle for a few years. It's a sad loss.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 29, 2021)

The toll is increasing quite a bit even if the sport is not the direct culprit.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2021)

Attention everyone, People die everyday!!!!


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 29, 2021)

Since when does being in the sport automatically link your death to it? I expect more from a mod here.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 29, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Attention everyone, People die everyday!!!!


People do die everyday but we also know there is a large population of addicts in the BBing world and the very sport feeds their addition.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 29, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Since when does being in the sport automatically link your death to it? I expect more from a mod here.



First, I didn't say it automatically links someone to a death.  You need to read the entire thread and not just jump the first chance you get to post your .02.   I said "even if it's not the direct culprit"...

The decisions these athletes make, and are willing to make, ARE directly linked to this sport.  These very same decisions can negatively impact their life, health, well-being, etc.  If you don't think that is the case then you are naïve.

The diuretic abuse, the PED abuse, the rec drug abuse, all in the chance of getting a 1st place, a 1st callout, an invite to the Olympia or Arnold or etc...

You want to sit here and say the sport has nothing to do with it?  See, I can jump to conclusions too.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 29, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Attention everyone, People die everyday!!!!



Life expectancy for an American female born in 1993 is 78 years old. She still had a full 50 years before reaching the life expectancy. People die everyday but the majority of them are 2-3 times this woman's age. 

Let's not act like a 28 year old dying is normal.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 29, 2021)

It will either be her bodybuilding lifestyle or the fact she didn’t get her second covid shot….


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> It will either be her bodybuilding lifestyle or the fact she didn’t get her second covid shot….


Let's respect this death, and leave the COVID politics out of the thread. We have a forum and plenty of threads dedicated for that topic.

This isn't a demand.. just a request by a regular guy who respects those who have left this world.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Let's respect this death, and leave the COVID politics out of the thread. We have a forum and plenty of threads dedicated for that topic.
> 
> This isn't a demand.. just a request by a regular guy who respects those who have left this world.


Weren’t you the guy who started the thread by jumping to the conclusion that she must have so abused herself for the sake of the the sport that she caused herself an early death?


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Weren’t you the guy who started the thread by jumping to the conclusion that she must have so abused herself for the sake of the the sport that she caused herself an early death?


Go back and read what I wrote. I said "we clearly have a problem in our sport". I meant that statement exactly as I wrote it. There was no politics in that statement, and it doesn't imply her death was a *direct* cause of bodybuilding... But I can understand how someone may have interpreted it that way.

Also, I politely asked you not to bring COVID politics in here. Nothing more than that. Why bring up a completely unrelated thing to argue against my request.

If you want to talk about COVID, then I won't stop you... but I will certainly look at you differently for taking the opportunity to use someone's death to make a COVID related political joke. Poor taste brother.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 29, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Since when does being in the sport automatically link your death to it? I expect more from a mod here.


I agree completely.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Attention everyone, People die everyday!!!!


Not you and me, bro. We’re going to live forever!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 29, 2021)

Megan Elizabeth - IFBB PRO on Instagram
					

Megan Elizabeth - IFBB PRO shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 5144 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

69nites said:


> Megan Elizabeth - IFBB PRO on Instagram
> 
> 
> Megan Elizabeth - IFBB PRO shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 5144 posts.
> ...


Such a sad last post 😢. All of these deaths lately are very sad, regardless of the cause of death.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2021)

Death Rate Is 120 per Minute | Bioethics Research Library
					

65 million people die each year in the world.  That is 178,000 each day, 7425 each hour, and 120 each minute.  The United States population is 1/24th of the world population (320 million of 7.6 billion).  In the United States, 2.6 million die each year.  That is 7123 each day ...




					bioethics.georgetown.edu
				




Read the first two paragraphs, then read them again.  It stands to reason as more people engage in fitness/bodybuilding etc... activities the more are gonna be included in these numbers.  Speculate if you want to, but that's all it is until demonstrates that it isn't. 
Condolences to the family and friends of Meagan.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 29, 2021)

69nites said:


> Megan Elizabeth - IFBB PRO on Instagram
> 
> 
> Megan Elizabeth - IFBB PRO shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 5144 posts.
> ...


That is truly sad. I don't even know how to process a turn of events like that.


BRICKS said:


> Death Rate Is 120 per Minute | Bioethics Research Library
> 
> 
> 65 million people die each year in the world.  That is 178,000 each day, 7425 each hour, and 120 each minute.  The United States population is 1/24th of the world population (320 million of 7.6 billion).  In the United States, 2.6 million die each year.  That is 7123 each day ...
> ...


The statistics are fascinating, and it certainly is going to be true that as bodybuilding/fitness become more popular that more and more deaths will be people who were involved in those things. I just think there are two important factors that general stats like this can't address.

1) Age. How many of these people dying every minute are 28 years old? Or even 38 or 48? I'd imagine the majority of those dying are at least 65, and regardless I think we all know a 28 year old is an outlier.

2) There is a difference between casual bodybuilding/fitness and professional competitive bodybuilding. How many run of the mill gym rats are dropping dead? I know there's no way to answer that because they aren't in the public eye. But clearly pro bodybuilding (with its extreme use of insulin, diuretics and starvation diets) has dangers that the "weights, steaks and protein shakes" of the average gym rat don't have.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> That is truly sad. I don't even know how to process a turn of events like that.
> 
> The statistics are fascinating, and it certainly is going to be true that as bodybuilding/fitness become more popular that more and more deaths will be people who were involved in those things. I just think there are two important factors that general stats like this can't address.
> 
> ...


Yet you still can not attribute these deaths to bodybuilding until you know an actual cause of death now can you.  The 2018 death rate for the 25-35 year age group was 176 per every 100,000. There are 45+ million people in America in  this age group.  You can do the math.  Like FD said, people die.

I'm not saying the deaths were, or weren't related to bodybuilding activities, as I've stated that would be speculation.  From my career I can tell you that even if you live a perfect life heaalthwise you have no guarantee of longevity.  You can be as "smart" as you think you are with your health, and you should be, but it's still a crapshoot.


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> First, I didn't say it automatically links someone to a death.  You need to read the entire thread and not just jump the first chance you get to post your .02.   I said "even if it's not the direct culprit"...
> 
> The decisions these athletes make, and are willing to make, ARE directly linked to this sport.  These very same decisions can negatively impact their life, health, well-being, etc.  If you don't think that is the case then you are naïve.
> 
> ...


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 30, 2021)

BrotherIron I respect you, however it looks like you jumped to conclusions first because I was clearly replying to Send0’s post… So I will not comment on the rest of your words.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 30, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Yet you still can not attribute these deaths to bodybuilding until you know an actual cause of death now can you.  The 2018 death rate for the 25-35 year age group was 176 per every 100,000. There are 45+ million people in America in  this age group.  You can do the math.  Like FD said, people die.
> 
> I'm not saying the deaths were, or weren't related to bodybuilding activities, as I've stated that would be speculation.  From my career I can tell you that even if you live a perfect life heaalthwise you have no guarantee of longevity.  You can be as "smart" as you think you are with your health, and you should be, but it's still a crapshoot.



That's true. I can't comment on any cause of death for a young person unless I know explicitly what it is (car accident, drug overdose, cancer, suicide, etc). Clearly somebody could be involved in bodybuilding and die of any of those things which are completely unrelated to the sport.

I just think some people like myself are just rightly concerned about the image of bodybuilding when there have been so many professionals and former professionals dying this summer. And yeah, there's no guarantee of living a full life for any of us. But isn't it fair to suggest one increases their chances of doing so by avoiding things like insulin, diuretics and extreme yo-yo dieting? Just as one increases their chances of living long by not smoking, doing hard drugs or drinking excessively?


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 30, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> BrotherIron I respect you, however it looks like you jumped to conclusions first because I was clearly replying to Send0’s post… So I will not comment on the rest of your words.



I apologize since I did jump to the conclusion you were addressing me in that post.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2021)

I will say only RIP Megan ...  is it the caffeine or other sups that need a reduction ... Sendo may be a new MOD but seriously people calm the fvck down ... anyone who does know for absolute certain we are reducing our lifespan by using PED (myself included) needs a reality check ...

I am not commenting on this individual ... only the fact that there are consequences for these PED use .. to be oblivious of this is without logic period ...


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> I will say only RIP Megan ...  is it the caffeine or other sups that need a reduction ... Sendo may be a new MOD but seriously people calm the fvck down ... anyone who does know for absolute certain we are reducing our lifespan by using PED (myself included) needs a reality check ...
> 
> I am not commenting on this individual ... only the fact that there are consequences for these PED use .. to be oblivious of this is without logic period ...


Our hobby is not one that is healthy, and there's no doubt the emphasis on conditioning by the judges drives the actions of coaches and competitors alike. To me this is a problem in the sport in general... this and there should be more money for competitors .. but I digress.

Maybe she didn't die from bodybuilding related actions (past/present/future); I am happy to admit this because I never said that she did. At the same time I also fully admit I wasn't clear in my statement, and I apologize for that.

With that said, we _(bodybuilding community in general)_ should be able to have a conversation on whether we do or don't have a problem in the sport without being defensive or putting up walls. That's a nice baby step I hope we will eventually see happen in our community.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 30, 2021)

Honestly never heard of her but my condolences to her family for their loss.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------

